# Please help - possible Addison's?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ohhhhhh....he must be so very hungry. I'm sorry  My mini mix developed Cushing's disease in her later years and it was awful. We resisted treatment due to the dangers of an Addisonian crisis, but that's the extent of my knowledge of Addison's. 

I hope you get some good advice here. This must be nerve wracking for you. It's so hard when they can't tell us what's good on.

Just keep in mind that what we perceive as nervousness and anxiety can actually be manifestations of pain.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

rjr3790 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We could really use some input from anyone who my have experienced a similar health issue with their dog/dogs. Cooper, our 2-year old Spoo has had stomach issues resulting in chronic diarrhea, weight loss, and general nervousness. Here are the fast facts about his health:
> 
> ...


I don't know an answer but I've read that when a dog that has never been a poo eater suddenly develops this it is a bit of a red flag that something isn't right. It said that poor diet, (and I doubt that in your case), parasites ( you checked that), enzyme deficiencies "It is possible for a dog's body to stop producing the proper amount or types of digestive enzymes needed to digest and absorb nutrients. If this is causing an increased appetite and stool eating, your vet can offer you supplements to add to their food." and 
there are other diseases that cause an increased appetite and consequently, eating poop. These include diabetes, thyroid malfunction, and Cushing's syndrome. Your vet can easily test for these to rule them out. 
I found this information on this link. https://www.southbostonanimalhospital.com/blog/help-why-is-my-dog-eating-poop
My cairn terrier a few months back had issues and it was concluding she has IBS. The vet thought possibly cancer as her intestines wall showed thickening in an area. But as I already spent $$$$ I thought we could try the IBS diet and I am glad to say she has been fine now for several months. She eats science diet digestive care (regular formula) both canned and dry, however I must pre soften the dry as if she eats any hard food or even a biscuit she will lose her appetite, and have stool that looks stringy. I have found in the past few weeks I can give her Instinct toppers as a treat, not many though, she only gets like 2 at bedtime. LOL.
I hope they find what the problem is and that your dog will be feeling better soon. Please share results it often helps others.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Mufar42 said:


> I don't know an answer but I've read that when a dog that has never been a poo eater suddenly develops this it is a bit of a red flag that something isn't right. It said that poor diet, (and I doubt that in your case), parasites ( you checked that), enzyme deficiencies "It is possible for a dog's body to stop producing the proper amount or types of digestive enzymes needed to digest and absorb nutrients. If this is causing an increased appetite and stool eating, your vet can offer you supplements to add to their food." and
> there are other diseases that cause an increased appetite and consequently, eating poop. These include diabetes, thyroid malfunction, and Cushing's syndrome. Your vet can easily test for these to rule them out.
> I found this information on this link. https://www.southbostonanimalhospital.com/blog/help-why-is-my-dog-eating-poop
> My cairn terrier a few months back had issues and it was concluding she has IBS. The vet thought possibly cancer as her intestines wall showed thickening in an area. But as I already spent $$$$ I thought we could try the IBS diet and I am glad to say she has been fine now for several months. She eats science diet digestive care (regular formula) both canned and dry, however I must pre soften the dry as if she eats any hard food or even a biscuit she will lose her appetite, and have stool that looks stringy. I have found in the past few weeks I can give her Instinct toppers as a treat, not many though, she only gets like 2 at bedtime. LOL.
> I hope they find what the problem is and that your dog will be feeling better soon. Please share results it often helps others.


I hope the vets figure it out soon. It’s so stressful when you don’t know what’s going on with your poodle, or any pet.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Not to steer you out of PF, but the busiest Addison's Groups are in Facebook.

Best of luck to you and hugs to Cooper.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

That is great advice from Countryboy. I'm so sorry you're going through this with your boy. I'd definitely get the Addison's ACTH test done if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

If it turns out to not be addisons then have your pup checked for EPI. A littermate of my girl has this. It is uncommon but not unheard of in Poodles....often vets do not think to test for it. The pancreas does not produce the enzymes necessary to get nutrients from their food. They can essentially starve while still eating well. Replacement enzymes and special diet bring it under control. My girl's brother is doing very well. I Urge you strongly to ask to have your pup tested for EPI. Best wishes for a quick diagnosis and uneventful recovery. There is a facebook support page for EPI in dogs.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Viking Queen said:


> If it turns out to not be addisons then have your pup checked for EPI. A littermate of my girl has this. It is uncommon but not unheard of in Poodles....often vets do not think to test for it. The pancreas does not produce the enzymes necessary to get nutrients from their food. They can essentially starve while still eating well. Replacement enzymes and special diet bring it under control. My girl's brother is doing very well. I Urge you strongly to ask to have your pup tested for EPI. Best wishes for a quick diagnosis and uneventful recovery. There is a facebook support page for EPI in dogs.


This happens in humans as well, and is very manageable once diagnosed and the simple treatment begins.


----------



## rjr3790 (Mar 26, 2018)

*Update*

Vet called back last Monday and said tests came back negative for Addison's disease. Took him back to the vet that afternoon to do a full GI panel test (including EPI). In the mean time, we were told to keep feeding him Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein food and also give him Tylosin Tartrate (powdered) medicine. I stopped giving him the medicine after 2 days because his butt was leaking/oozing after he went to the bathroom. I did continue to feed him the food this week and just finished the bag today.

Vet just called an hour ago to inform us on the results of the GI pannel and said his B-12 is a little low and phosphate is a little high (or it could be vice versa -- she was talking so fast I didn't quite catch this part). She said the lab forgot to test for EPI so now we have to wait until Friday or next Monday to hear back the results on that. So frustrating.

Some options we can do are:

1. Buy another bag of the Hydrolyzed Protein food and give him Panacur for 7-days
2. Feed him chicken and rice for a week only to reset his stomach or should I mix it with the dog food/panacur?
3. Any other options?

I would really appreciate any feedback from those who went through a similar experience with their dog.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry that I don't have helpful advice on your choices but did want to say Yay! for the no Addison's news.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

How has he been doing on the HP food? If he has improved then I would hesitate to change it at this point. 
And why is the Panacur being suggested? Didn't his results come back clear of parasites?


----------



## rjr3790 (Mar 26, 2018)

Viking Queen said:


> If it turns out to not be addisons then have your pup checked for EPI. A littermate of my girl has this. It is uncommon but not unheard of in Poodles....often vets do not think to test for it. The pancreas does not produce the enzymes necessary to get nutrients from their food. They can essentially starve while still eating well. Replacement enzymes and special diet bring it under control. My girl's brother is doing very well. I Urge you strongly to ask to have your pup tested for EPI. Best wishes for a quick diagnosis and uneventful recovery. There is a facebook support page for EPI in dogs.


Thank you so much for recommending this. After tests came back negative for Addison's, I asked my vet to have a full GI Panel tested for Cooper. Initially, there were only 4 tests and I asked the vet if any of them specifically tested for EPI. She said no, so then I told her to include that as well. Then we got a call last night that he was positive for EPI and will need enzyme supplement called Pancrezyme. Just started it this morning so we will see how it goes.

However, I am confused because we had started him on Panacur and a raw diet frozen food (Primal Pronto) on Tuesday and his stools had started to form (not watery or diarrhea). So I do not understand why his stools were returning to normal even though he has EPI?


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

The bone content of raw food will often cause the stool to firm up, but it doesn't mean he is digesting it properly and getting the nutrients he needs (which is of course the point of the pancreatic enzyme powder- to start the enzymatic breakdown into useful nutrients that would normally happen in the body).
Happy to hear that you got an answer though, and that it is relatively easy to manage!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

You said you are adding Panacur- but that is a dewormer. Did you mean a probiotic like Fortiflora?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m glad you got an accurate diagnosis so you can properly treat him now. That’s good news.


----------



## rjr3790 (Mar 26, 2018)

Starvt said:


> You said you are adding Panacur- but that is a dewormer. Did you mean a probiotic like Fortiflora?


I should clarify, the vet gave us Panacur the day Cooper was tested for a full GI Panel last week. It was just something to "try" even though his tests came back negative for worms/giardia. I was desperate at that point and wanted to try anything until we received word he has EPI. The vet told us to finish up the Panacur (2 days left) and begin treatment with the enzymes.

I do need to call the vet back and ask about B-12 and a pro-biotic. In my research, dogs tend to need these 3 supplements in order to be well balanced on their road to being healthy again. She only prescribed Pancrezyme.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

rjr3790 said:


> I should clarify, the vet gave us Panacur the day Cooper was tested for a full GI Panel last week. It was just something to "try" even though his tests came back negative for worms/giardia. I was desperate at that point and wanted to try anything until we received word he has EPI. The vet told us to finish up the Panacur (2 days left) and begin treatment with the enzymes.
> 
> I do need to call the vet back and ask about B-12 and a pro-biotic. In my research, dogs tend to need these 3 supplements in order to be well balanced on their road to being healthy again. She only prescribed Pancrezyme.


Ah I see. Yeah since you already had started the Panacur might as well finish the course.
As far as probiotics, I have seen good response to them, we use FortiFlora which can also be found on chewy.com or Amazon. I think it's slightly more expensive at the vet clinic. The B12 is a good idea too, even if it doesn't help it won't hurt to try! I've mostly seen it given in SQ injections (under the skin) but I think those were mostly cases that were not eating so well and would not have taken an oral supplement easily.


----------



## rjr3790 (Mar 26, 2018)

I just wanted to provide a quick update with good news, in case anyone runs into a similar problem down the road and looking for answers.

It has been 3 months since Cooper was diagnosed and I am happy to report he is stable and doing well now. It took a lot of trial and error to correct diagnose him and get him on the proper treatment. He currently needs the following medication to ensure he is digesting food and having normal stools:


Enzymes (enzymediane.com). This powder needs to be sprinkled on his food and mixed with water or broth (incubate it for 20 minutes before serving). This is for every meal for life.
B12 w/ instrinic factor. I bought this on wonderlabs and it comes in pill form
Slippery Elm Bark. This is a powder I add to his food to help with acid reflux (from the enzymes)
Grain free food w/ 4% or less fiber (currently using purina pro plan)

He has gained approximately 7 pounds and is filling out and looking shiny again. Much more playful and energetic. The EPI group on Facebook was a life saver. Hopefully none of your dogs will ever go through what my boy went through.


----------

